# Toe Nails!



## zigzag

Let's see some pics of your dogs toenails. I want to see how low they can go.


----------



## harrigab

well groomed young lady is Ruby..


----------



## MilesMom

Our dogs nails are kept short so they don't touch the ground. If we can hear them, we grind them down. Their nails grow incredibly fast so they get them done every week.


----------



## CatK

Morris has a very long quick. I've heard if I trim them a tiny bit every other day for a while this will reduce, is this right?


----------



## CatK

Thanks OT. I use clippers and he's doing quite well with them as long as I'm treat heavy while doing it. I'll start doing it much more frequently and taking off tiny slivers, but I'm still learning as is Morris so I'll take it slowly!


----------



## R E McCraith

It's Fall & the black top is cool - the morning walk starts with a 2.5 mile walk with PIKE on the blacktop - this does keep the nails short - also hunting season - PIKE will run 20 miles a day - off season - gets his nails trimed every 2 weeks - you have 2 stay ahead of the nails - do that - NO problem - as usual - V's are a lot of work !


----------



## einspänner

I found Dr. Leslie Woodcock's way of trimming nails a couple months ago and now will use either clippers or a dremel. I haven't hit the quick since using this method. http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/


----------



## Darcy1311

Just reading this post reminds me it's time for my monthly wrestle with Darcy,her nails grow so quickly, perhaps down to the fact that we only usually exercise on mud, grass and very soon snow...  here goes...


----------



## Darcy1311

harrigab said:


> well groomed young lady is Ruby..
> 
> [/URL]
> [/quote]
> 
> Harrigab...that looks like a familiar nail polish similar to what my Wife uses..


----------



## mlg1900

einspänner said:


> I found Dr. Leslie Woodcock's way of trimming nails a couple months ago and now will use either clippers or a dremel. I haven't hit the quick since using this method. http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/


Very informative video. I especially liked the part where she says people are so nervous about hitting the quick. Or that dogs can get over the experience of having the quick hit. 

I know that the vet had hit the quick several times on Ginger and there was literally blood all over the exam table. I was shocked at how much it can actually bleed! And Ginger did yelp every time the quick was cut! Ever since then she has been very hard to cut nails with. My husband and I both have to hold her and give alot of treats. Or we can only do a couple nails then take a break. I have started using a little penlight to shine under or on the side of her nail. This illuminates the nails enought where I can see exactly how much room I have to cut. 

We walk alot on asphalt roads but I do not ever notice that it helps to wear the nail down.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Here is another video on how to get the dog used to trimming their nails. This is the same method our trainer taught us except using the dremel and Ellie will sit there and punch you in excitement if you don't get the dremel going fast enough and the treats coming! She loves to have her front feet done, the back ones I have to be a bit more sneaky about. I used the clippers twice and caught her quick once really bad, never again. I feel much safer with the dremel. 

http://drsophiayin.com/resources/video_full/training_a_dog_to_enjoy_toenail_trims

Dr Yin has an amazing web site with a lot of useful information.


----------



## einspänner

Glad you liked the video, mlg. 
Even though I haven't cut Scout's quick, after using the clippers for awhile, she has developed a sensitivity to them. I think the pressure on the nail is enough to make her uncomfortable. I'm going to keep working with her on it, but I do prefer the dremel.


----------



## wbavos

When we got out puppy a couple weeks ago, the breeder clipped all of the puppies nails before they went home (with baby nail clippers!). She showed us all so that we would know & she said if you cut the quick, put the paw in flour (the kind you bake with). I imagine that you'd want to have a resealable bowl with some in it so that you're not wasting all of your baking flour on your dog's paw! She said it stops the bleeding really quickly. Hopefully I'll never have to find out! ;-)


----------



## Darcy1311

I bought a Dremmel to do Darcy's nails, but have never used it, I much prefer nail clippers but I have cut to much off a couple of times costing me extra treats to apologise to her...bless  the trouble is I walk Darcy on soft ground so she never wears her nails down naturally..


----------



## mlg1900

wbavos said:


> When we got out puppy a couple weeks ago, the breeder clipped all of the puppies nails before they went home (with baby nail clippers!). She showed us all so that we would know & she said if you cut the quick, put the paw in flour (the kind you bake with). I imagine that you'd want to have a resealable bowl with some in it so that you're not wasting all of your baking flour on your dog's paw! She said it stops the bleeding really quickly. Hopefully I'll never have to find out! ;-)


Yes my vet has also recommended dipping the toe in flour, as well as scraping the nail against a bar of soap to plug up the hole.


----------



## mswhipple

There's also a commercial product available called "Quick Stop" or something like that. I'm sure flour or cornstarch would work just as well.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

MsWhipple,
You might be thinking of Quick Clot? Not sure if it is safe for dogs in case they lick it. I used oat flour when I cut Ellie's nail too short one time. It took forever for that thing to stop bleeding, it was terrible and made a huge mess. Supposedly any kind of flour will work but I think cornstarch is better. I bought styptic powder and a styptic pencil to keep on hand, but then decided to use the dremel and not have to worry about cutting her again. It traumatized us both :-\.


----------



## mswhipple

I'm with you on that!! I gave up on doing dog toenails when I started getting dogs with darker toenails. Earlier in my adult life I had dogs with see-through (clear) toenails, and it was a lot easier! Now, it's off to the groomer's once a month for a toenail trim. She knows what she's doing, no appointment required, it's very fast, and we're on our way. I know it's the lazy way out, but at least I'm supporting the local economy. LOL! ;D ;D

_p.s. I did try the Dremel on my last two dogs but with little success, because the noise scares them... plus, I'm lazy (although I do enjoy my walks with Willie Boy)._


----------



## chrispycrunch

lol....... saw this on Chive this morning and I just had to post it here


----------



## mlg1900

LOL


----------



## CatK

great piccy 

Can I ask, when people say they use a dremel, are they talking about a specific pet tool or can I use my multi grinder if I use a stone tip and set it on a slow spin? I can get Morris used to anything with enough treats I'm sure, and he's been getting along well with the clippers but I'm wondering if dremelling might be better for getting the quick to recede. 

Only thing is budget is tight this month (as always!) and I already have a handheld multi grinder which I'm wondering if it is suitable...


----------



## FLgatorgirl

CatK,

Our is a Dremel brand, but certainly not made for pets. I am sure you can use a small handheld multi grinder of any type. I started out with a stone tip but it did not seem to work well, so I switched to a heavy grit sandpaper tip that is barrel shaped. Would be interested to hear what tip is used by others. I started Ellie out on the 3 or 4 speed, but now we do it at around 7 I think. Much faster than that it gets too loud for her. 

Also, you have to do a small bit at a time because it does generate a little heat and vibration. I it is certainly not as quick as the clippers, but I prefer it since there is no chance of hurting her. According to our trainer you can also really get the quick to recede over a period of time if you keep at it regularly and there is no chance of bleeding.


----------



## CatK

That's really helpful thank you! I think if I do a little bit every day for a while and use lots of treats then we'll get there. His quick is just really long! Watched a good video recommended by someone the other day that gave lots of info though. I'm ready, bring it on!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Ellie does not like the dremel on her nail for longer than maybe 5 seconds, so it does take some time doing each nail many times over to make progress. The trainer said the friction is generating heat so you have to do it in small spurts. However, once you get them down some if you keep up with them it is not a big deal. Ellie loves to have her nails done because of the treats. She will let me hold each toe to use the dremel, but it seems to get more nail ground off if I do it while she is standing with her paws on the ground. Maybe because I can use more pressure or the angle is different, not sure.


----------



## Ksana

CatK said:


> great piccy
> Can I ask, when people say they use a dremel, are they talking about a specific pet tool or can I use my multi grinder if I use a stone tip and set it on a slow spin?


CatK: I know some people use a dremel not designed for pets, but it works as fine. However, pet stores also sell dremel kit for pets. You can get one much cheaper from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-PT-4-8-Volt-Pet-Grooming/dp/B003TU0XG4. I use dremel and am not planning on switching to anything else. Works great for my boy.


----------

